# 1965 violet 3 spd



## kasper (Oct 7, 2019)

So I recently posted up my 68 copper standard. Since I have had some time off from work I decided to work on a second stingray. 1965 violet 3 speed. When I acquired this bike it was missing the levers and all the cables. Pulley was missing also along with indicator chain. This is how the bike came out everything was taken apart and cleaned and re greased etc. Before the other purists point out the tires or anything else keep in mind I built this bike to be a rider but also a mostly correct bike. I got a NOS front brake cable and a set of NOS red dot levers and waiting on the NOS correct thumb shifter to get here. Haven't found the correct rear brake cable yet. The front axle is dated 65 and I do have the original yellow oval slik. Basically all original. Top bar has some heavy wear had to cut an old combination lock off the top bar, but otherwise she cleaned up real nice. The bike has correct reversed stamp front s7 correct dated 3 speed hub. It has a 66 sissy bar with clamps on it but the bike is a late December bike which might explain why the 890 caliper in the front is not the scripted one. This is how I got the bike. I only replaced cables levers and waiting for the NOS thumb shift to come i currently have a 70s model on it just to test ride. 3 speed hub ticks like an old pocket watch. I put a NOS grasshopper slik on the rear and a NOS 74 WESTY up front as I stated it will be a rider. SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## bficklin (Oct 7, 2019)

I think you did an excellent job [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice Tire!


----------



## kasper (Oct 8, 2019)

Just added some sturmey archer oil to the rear hub and swapped out the original bent indicator chain for a nos one


----------



## kasper (Oct 11, 2019)

All finished up added the rear brake cable, the second NOS lever and the NOS shifter. All adjusted and ready to ride!


----------



## whopperchopper (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice !! Getting  ready to start on mine.


----------



## kasper (Oct 14, 2019)

whopperchopper said:


> Nice !! Getting  ready to start on mine.
> View attachment 1078717



Very nice one of the more fun stingrays to ride imo.


----------

